# How will my guppies do in a 75 gallon community tank?



## Knotty Bitz (Mar 11, 2009)

I have 5 tiger endlers and I want to put them in a 75 planted tank. The other fish are cpd's, emperor tetras (palmeri) and zebra loaches. Would they be ok with eachother and will they breed less since it is such a large tank?


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

they wont breed less the young just wont survive as well with the loaches. if the tank is really really well planted they may hide and do OK.


----------



## Knotty Bitz (Mar 11, 2009)

Do you think they will still spawn and then I can just put the females in a breeder box?


----------

